# Any shows/events in or near Missouri?



## lickteig11 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just looking to see if any shows are near Missouri?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

go to adba's web site and look in clubs and find your area and there will be some info that way.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

www.ukcdogs.com
www.adbadog.com

Those are the two big ones. If memory serves, there is a lot of agility in Illinois. Just depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## ilovemypitbulls1989 (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just getting ready to post a bulletin about missouri events as well until I saw this 1.....im looking into possibly getting into shows or pulling or agility if I can find anything in missouri.....I only have internet on my phone so when I go to the adba site I can't veiw stuff like that....anyhelp?


----------



## ilovemypitbulls1989 (Nov 29, 2008)

And also what kind of money do u need on average for these types of things and what things do u need?


----------

